# Tenencia



## lk2101 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have purchased a vehicle here in the state of Guerrero. It is a 1999 from the U.S. and has already been legalized at the border in Jan. of '99. No tenencia has been paid since the time it entered Mexico. Does anyone have an idea of what I might have to pay for putting it in my wifes name(she is a Mexican citizen), getting plates, and paying the tenencia for '09, '10 and '11?
Thank You


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge, there's no tenencia on cars more than ten years old. But there's something missing here … how did the former owner(s) keep it registered since 1999 without paying the tenencia? Normally (at least in BCS) it has to be paid before they'll issue the tarjeta de circulation and sticker for the current year.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Following links from this page, you should be able to consult how much you owe since '07:

Servicios en línea

Its about the same thing we have online for Veracruz, so I imagine it works the same. Just follow them to pay your tenencia, then before it asks for credit card info it should tell you for each year how much you owed, and how much you now owe plus multas. You just need the VIN and plate number.


----------

